# DSP Manager on AOKP



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so i've been playing with this on my own for a bit, and have had some problems. Got a d2vzw, and I wanna use DSP Manager on AOKP. I've tried installing it and adding libs and whatnot, but it never seems to work properly. I never can notice any sound difference when I change the settings in the app.

I know I'm probably doing something wrong and that the answer is out there. If someone could get back to me on that, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks so much.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Have you tried Awesome Beats? I know beats gets flamed a lot. But it does work well as a DSP manager.


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 8, 2011)

Do you have the version that you flash from recovery? I've been on AOKP for months and have had no issues w/ DSP. Recently flashed to 4.2.2 and still working great.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

littlefoot said:


> Do you have the version that you flash from recovery? I've been on AOKP for months and have had no issues w/ DSP. Recently flashed to 4.2.2 and still working great.


no i dont. can you provide a link?


----------



## mandiw777 (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you tried ac!d audio mod? It sounds really really good.


----------



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

I got awesome beats working but for some reason I get high bass "crackles" using headset room virtualization that I didn't get with my Galaxy Nexus.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah awesome beats does have some issues, but it seems to be the best option out there for aokp.


----------



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

I wish I could use Room Virtualization again... I'm considering going back to my nexus because of this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

